# On Your Own Adventures Wolf pt 2



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Great representation of quality sportsmen with quality ethics on wolf hunting. Here's Randy Newberg hunting woofs with Kevin Paulson. Awesome episode!

On Your Own Adventures - Randy Newberg - Wolf pt 2


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

